# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Ca sĩ trẻ "ồ ạt" ra album

## vytieubao

*Ca sĩ trẻ "ồ ạt" ra album**V.Music, Phùng Ngọc Huy và Sao Mai Vũ Yến Ngọc đều chọn dịp cuối năm để tung ra album.*
*Phùng Ngọc Huy chạy trốn tình yêu*
Kể từ sau khi gặt hái nhiều thành công từ bộ phim truyền hình “Cổng mặt trời”, Phùng Ngọc Huy đã ấp ủ dự tính lấn sân ca hát. Vào ngày 28/10 vừa qua, nam diễn viên trẻ này đã sẵn sang ra mắt album đầu tay _Chạy trốn tình_ yêu dưới sự trợ giúp và dẫn dắt của Mr. Đàm. ty gia usd

_Mr. Đàm đã nhiệt tình chỉ dẫn, hỗ trợ Phùng Ngọc Huy thực hiện thành công album đầu tay_
Vì là lần đầu ra mắt album, nên Phùng Ngọc Huy rất băn khoăn không biết làm thế nào để nhiều khán giả đón nhận anh. Chính vì vậy mà trong album lần này không hề có một màu sắc đặc trưng hay một dòng nhạc chủ đạo mà là sự xen kẽ nhiều dòng nhạc khác nhau. Phùng Ngọc Huy rất may mắn khi nhận được sự giúp đỡ tận tình của ca sĩ đàn anh *Đàm Vĩnh Hưng* và được anh chỉ dẫn tận tình về cách chọn ca khúc phù hợp nhất, có chất lượng và bắt tai người nghe. ao vest nu
Ngoài ra, trong album _Chạy trốn tình yêu_ của Phùng Ngọc Huy còn tặng kèm 4 MV với sự góp mặt của cô bạn diễn quen thuộc là Lê Bê La. Tuy không quá hoành tráng và cũng chẳng nhiều “chiêu trò,” nhưng 4 MV lần này được Phùng Ngọc Huy cùng ekip chăm chút kỹ lưỡng từ nội dung cho tới kịch bản, từ bối cảnh đến từng góc máy quay, làm hậu kì…ao vest nu 2011

_Bìa album "Chạy trốn tình yêu" của Phùng Ngọc Huy_
Được biết, sau khi phát hành album vol.1, Phùng Ngọc Huy sẽ tiếp tục rong ruổi trên phim trường với những bạn diễn nổi tiếng như Minh Hằng, Huy Khánh trong một bộ phim nhựa sắp được công chiếu vào dịp Tết năm nay. Và khi phim đóng máy, Phùng Ngọc Huy sẽ lên kế hoạch ra mắt album vol.2 để tiếp tục gửi đến khán giả. tuyen dung
*V.Music bất ngờ lột xác*
Rũ bỏ hình tượng lãng tử thường thấy, V.Music đã bất ngờ lạnh lùng, bí ẩn và mang hơi hướm unisex trong loạt ảnh mới.
Vào những ngày đầu tháng 11 này,V.Music sẽ phát hành single _Ánh sao buồn_ với 3 ca khúc hoàn toàn mới và tất cả đều được đầu tư làm video clip. Đặc biệt, một trong ba MV này sẽ tham gia tranh tài giải thưởng video clip Việt cùng các nghệ sĩ nổi tiếng khác trên kênh MTV Việt Nam. xet xu vu cuop tiem vang

_V.Music bất ngờ lột xác trong bộ ảnh mới_
Cũng trong tháng 11 này, một đoạn phim quảng cáo công phu với sự tham gia của nhóm _V.Music_ do nam diễn viên Dustin Nguyễn làm đạo diễn cũng sẽ liên tục được phủ sóng trên các kênh truyền hình. Đồng thời, nhóm cũng đang lên kế hoạch cho những dự án âm nhạc và chuẩn bị cho ra mắt một chương trình từ thiện do chính V.Music khởi xướng và tổ chức. gia usd ngay hom nay
Ngoài ra, để tránh bị gọi là nhóm nhạc chỉ có "một màu" lặp đi lặp lại, thời gian vừa qua, V.Music đã không ngại thay đổi hình tượng mới và không ngừng trau dồi thanh nhạc lẫn vũ đạo để mang đến cho khán giả những màn trình diễn đặc sắc
_Mời các bạn cùng xem loạt ảnh của V.Music trong thời gian gần đây:_

_Những hình ảnh khắc họa rõ nét sự trưởng thành của từng thành viên_
*Vũ Yến Ngọc tự sáng tác nhạc*
Sau _Sao mai điểm hẹn 2010_, Vũ Yến Ngọc đã nam tiến. Tuy nhiên, khi chuẩn bị đầu quân cho công ty giải trí tại TP.HCM thì Vũ Yến Ngọc lại quyết định về Hà Thành, mảnh đất gắn bó với những bước đi đầu tiên trong sự nghiệp âm nhạc của cô để tiếp tục con đường đầy chông gai sắp tớiclip quan he vo chong

_Sau thời gian nam tiến, Vũ Yến Ngọc đã trở lại Hà Nội_
Cùng với sự trở lại này, Vũ Yến Ngọc đã ra mắt single đầu tiên L_uôn cần mẹ bên con_ vào đúng ngày Phụ nữ Việt Nam 20/10. Đây là món quà mà Yến Ngọc dành tặng cho người mẹ thân yêu của mình, người đã cùng gắn bó và luôn ủng hộ Yến Ngọc trên từng bước đi.

_Nhân dịp Ngày phụ nữ Việt Nam 20/10, Vũ Yến Ngọc đã làm single tặng mẹ_
Cũng nhân dịp này, Yến Ngọc giới thiệu bản Teater cho MV _Nghe em nói_ sắp ra mắt của cô. Đây là một ca khúc do Yến Ngọc tự sáng tác và thực hiện trong quá trình lăn lộn trên đất Sài Gòn. Đây là sáng tác đầu tay và ghi dấu một quãng đường hoạt động âm nhạc của Yến Ngọc. MV được thực hiện với sự đầu tư khá cẩn thận về mặt hình ảnh và nội dung. giay bup be

----------

